# Wago-750-841 PC Verbindung



## McNugget (13 November 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich nutze einen Wago 750-841. 

Wie könnte ich per LAN den Status einzelner BITS aktiv vom Wago-Controller auf einem PC gemeldet bekommen? 

Quasi ein Push Dienst.

Welcher Weg wäre der eleganteste: 
SNTP
TELNET
MAIL
net Send
oder andere Varianten?


Ziel des Ganzen ist, Störmeldungen ohne grosses Brimborium auf dem PC zu sehen und daraufhin Aktionen im PC zu generieren.

Leider habe ich keinen Beckhoff IPC oder ähnliches. Ich muss also auf einen externen PC zugreifen.

Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?

Auf die Schnelle würde mir eine "quick and dirty"-Lösung reichen.



Gruss

McNugget


----------



## gravieren (13 November 2009)

Hi

Schau dir mal das Beispiel auf der CD-Rom an.

Hiermit kannst du unter EXCEL einen Analogwert anzeigen.


----------



## gravieren (13 November 2009)

Hi

WebVisu von 841   -->  Web-Browser des PCs          ?


----------



## McNugget (16 November 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Vielen Dank für Diene Antworten.

Die WebVisu ist nicht besonders schnell. Ausserdem müsste ich dann ständig auf Browser und Java zurückgreifen.

Das ist nicht so in meinem Sinne.

DDE ist da schon interessanter, aber schmeckt mir auch noch nicht ganz.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich es über SNMP versuchen.

Gruss

McNugget


----------



## McNugget (24 November 2009)

Kurze Rückmeldung:

Habe es nun über SNMP versucht, und es läuft super!

Wago hat echt geile Funktionen in den Controller eingebaut.

Danke noch mal für die Hilfe.


Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Wühlmaus (24 November 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem dieser Thread ja anscheinend seinen Zweck erfüllt hat, will ich ihn mal für ein ähnliches Thema hijacken. Auch ich will meinen Wago 841 mit dem PC verbinden, will allerdings noch eine Weile die Web-Visualisierung ausprobieren.

Mein Trivial-Testprogramm zählt einen Counter hoch und den will ich auf dem PC mit dem Browser anschauen. Die erstellte Visu ist einfach ein Rechteck, in welchem ich einen festen Text und die Counter-Variable ausgebe. In der CoDeSys-Entwicklungsumgebung (bei gleichzeitig angeschlossenem Wago 841) läuft das auch ganz schön.

Wenn ich den 841 direkt vom Browser mit http://<IP-Adresse>/plc/webvisu.htm anspreche, rödelt JAVA wie gewohnt lästig lange herum und verbleibt anschließend mit einem jungfräulich weissen Bildschirm.

Ja, unter Zielsystem-Einstellungen > Visualisierung habe ich "Web-Visualisierung" angekreuzt. Hilft aber nicht.

Was mache ich falsch ?

Vielen Dank für jeden Tipp.


----------



## McNugget (24 November 2009)

Hallo Christoph,

dort gibt es auch den haken, mit dem Du den Download der Visu unterbindne kanst.

Dieser darf nicht gesetzt sein.


Wenn das alles noch nicht klappt,:

alles bereinigen und dann noch mal in die Steuerung.

Das hat bei dem "weisser Bildschirm"-Problem  bisher immer noch hingehauen.



Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Wühlmaus (24 November 2009)

Hallo McNugget,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.



McNugget schrieb:


> dort gibt es auch den haken, mit dem Du den Download der Visu unterbinden kanst. Dieser darf nicht gesetzt sein.


War er nicht und ist es nicht...



McNugget schrieb:


> alles bereinigen und dann noch mal in die Steuerung. Das hat bei dem "weisser Bildschirm"-Problem bisher immer noch hingehauen.


Bei mir leider nicht ...


----------



## Wühlmaus (24 November 2009)

_Nachtrag:_

Die in der Web-Visu abgefragte Variable habe ich im Hauptprogramm ganz normal deklariert:

PROGRAM PLC_PRG

VAR
    Counter: INT := 0;
END_VAR

Braucht's da vielleicht weitere Deklarationen, um auf Counter auch über's Ethernet zugreifen zu können ?


----------



## Wühlmaus (24 November 2009)

_Nachtrag2:_

Deine Formulierung "...das 'weisser Bildschirm' Problem... " hat nun doch noch ein Glöckchen in meinem Hinterkopf klingeln lassen. Also mal nach "weißer Bildschirm" in diesem Forum gesucht und fündig geworden bei:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=27542&highlight=wei%DFer+bildschirm

Der erste Tipp von "gravieren" war Gold wert. Die Web-Visu muss "PLC_VISU" heißen, bei mir hieß sie aber "Beispiel". Umbenannt, läuft. :s17:

Ist natürlich schwach von einem Tool, wenn es ganz exakt weiß, was es von mir erwartet, aber dann nicht warnt, wenn ich das nicht erfülle...


----------



## Matze001 (14 Dezember 2009)

Noch ein Nachtrag von mir:

Du kannst aber in den Einstellungen einen Haken setzen, dann ist auch dein "Beispiel" die Startseite. 

Es ist also nicht notwendig PLC_VISU zu haben.


MfG

Marcel


----------

